# Atlanta Retriever Club FT 4/30-5/2



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

The ARC is looking forward to hosting an outstanding field trial this weekend on wonderful grounds provided by Tommy Parrish & Keith Pharr at Buckhead GA.

With the possibility of incliment weather being forcast, we ask that all competitors respect the grounds, use common sense and stay on the improved roads through the properties at all times. In addition, Tommy Parrish has a standing wheat crop in several locations within his property that is not to be disturbed by vehicle, dogs or human intrusion. PLEASE RESPECT THE PROPERTIES that have graciously been made available by the landowners to the ARC annually to host our spring and fall trials. These are wonderful grounds (some of the best in the country), please help us keep these properties as we find them for each trial by respecting the grounds as if they were yours.

We look forward to seeing you at our spring trial.


Thanks,

David Didier
ARC President & FT Chairman


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone have any news?
Thanks


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping for news too! My training pards are there, and they haven't let me know a thng yet. Anybody?


----------



## SSanders (Nov 1, 2009)

ANy news on the Friday Qualifying?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

All I know is that Swinton Anderson's Maddee Kat took 3rd. Don't have any other placements.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

2tall said:


> All I know is that Swinton Anderson's Maddee Kat took 3rd. Don't have any other placements.


I'm glad to hear Maddee Kat is coming around for Swinton.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations to Swinton and Maddee Kat.
________
homemade vaporizers


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Any Derby news?


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

21 dogs to the 3rd series of the derby, which I don't believe finished today.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks tke0398. Keep us posted if you will.


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Open Placements

1st Arther
2nd Ledford
3rd Ledford
4th Arther
Am
1st Cleveland
2nd Goldsteen
3rd Parish
4th ??

Q
1st Cooper

Derby 
1st Ledford


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Bear00 said:


> Open Placements
> 
> 1st Arther
> 2nd Ledford
> ...


Were there any dogs involved?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what dogs placed, we all know Arther & Ledford were there but much more important are the dogs.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Open
1-POW
2-Sunny
3-Buzz (Tommy handled - Q for NatAm)
4-? sorry its in the truck.

Am
1-Aaron
2-Blue
3-Buzz 
4-Cutter (Talley)


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Kyle B said:


> Open
> 1-POW
> 2-Sunny
> 3-Buzz (Tommy handled - Q for NatAm)
> ...


Congratulations guys!!!! I think the Win gave Pow is FC!!!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Any other Derby placements anyone?


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Derby
1st - #16
2nd - #6
3rd - #20
4th - #14

Jams - 10, 17, 19, 21, 22


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks tke, been waiting on those.


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Congratulations guys!!!! I think the Win gave Pow is FC!!!


Yes, it did. Congrats to FC Pow!! We are now looking forward to FC Pow x FC Hottie pups!

And, congrats to you too Brian on Oz-Mo's 3rd place in the derby!

Tara


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

tjw_128 said:


> Yes, it did. Congrats to FC Pow!! We are now looking forward to FC Pow x FC Hottie pups!
> 
> And, congrats to you too Brian on Oz-Mo's 3rd place in the derby!
> 
> Tara


Thank you Tara and thanks for keeping up with him. Congratulations to Benjy Griffith and Sandhill Kennel on Pow's win. That's a very nice breeding you have listed too.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Results posted on Entry Express.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners and placements! 

Special congratulations to my training partners:
Open: Connie Cleveland and Aaron (Jam)

Am: Connie Cleveland and Aaron (1st)
Connie and Caleb (Res. Jam ) and 
Darlene Houlihan and Ready (Jam ) 

Way to go LTG!!!!!

Special congrats to Bruce Overby and Bones for their 2nd in the Q!!!! The dog that does it all - AKC, HRC and Field Trial!!!!
________
HOTBOX VAPORIZERS


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Go head Ider Congrats on your Derby second !!!Dink just told me about it.Whoohoo


----------

